# 150 dose of I131 ----- how bad is it?



## Want2FeelGood (Sep 17, 2011)

I've had 75 of I131 without side effects, but the Nuclear doc might propose 150 this time. He said only 30% of people have side effects,

True ?

Anyone here had 150 and no side effects? if side effects, what did you do about them? I would hate nausea.

Determining the proper dose seems like an art, not a science.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

I don't know the answers to your specific questions but I can say that I had symptoms with 100mcis. Mostly flu-like. I was exhausted, had lots of stiffness/body aches, and had some swelling in my neck. My doctor said the more thyroid tissue that remains or has metastasized, the more symptoms. He has mentioned that if/when we think about a second dose, he thought I'd have a much easier time.


----------



## Want2FeelGood (Sep 17, 2011)

Okay. Thanks. Years ago one Endo wanted me to have 275 of I131... yikes. So I got other opinions and none were over 100. I settled on 75.


----------

